

Comparison of CMS products - gmercer

I was wondering if anyone has experience with any CMS products?<p>What were the good points? What were the ugly points?<p>We are evaluating, Drupal, Joomla, Sharepoint, Ektron, SiteCore, Hannon Hill, Revize, and EpiServer.<p>Any comments on any of these?<p>Thanks very much for any help you can offer.
======
SwellJoe
Here's a summary for all of them:

It sucks.

Here's a couple threads where I've talked about my CMS experiences in more
detail (I've deployed five CMS systems over the past 6 or 7 years):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186021>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=61003>

------
tjr
If you just want a fairly basic website... article content with (or without)
user comments... <http://www.cmsmadesimple.org> is rather nice in my opinion.
There are some "advanced" modules, but most of them (last I checked) were
fairly underdeveloped.

Otherwise, I agree with SwellJoe. The effort required to force the CMS into
doing what you want it to do can grow hideous. I built an online community
site a couple years ago, and was a much happier camper writing only the code I
needed myself.

